# Want to be a director of NAMA?



## Brendan Burgess (3 Nov 2009)

The Department of Finance has an ad in today's [broken link removed] seeking applications for the board of NAMA. The latest date for applications is 11 November. 

I don't know if the ad is online. I can't find anything on the Department's website. 

Brendan


----------



## tiger (3 Nov 2009)

I hope we manage to get some serious heavyweights in these positions.
I think some senior Irish business people would be good for a start, I'd like to see the likes of:
Peter Sutherland
Michael O'Leary
Dermot Desmond
I'd also like to see some serious international standard banker types from outside the country.


----------



## Jetblue (3 Nov 2009)

How about Seanie Fitz, all the necessary qualifications and buckets of experience of dealing with developers.
maybe he'd "do the State some service" and donate his time for free!


----------



## jhegarty (3 Nov 2009)

I am sure all we will get is a load of failed bankers and ff donors.

What we really need is the top business men in the country like Michael O'Leary.


----------



## GSheehy (3 Nov 2009)

> “must not have any conflicts of interest likely to interfere with his/her ability to play a full part on the board”.


 
That's a tough one allright


----------



## Purple (3 Nov 2009)

Off you go Brendan...


----------



## csirl (3 Nov 2009)

jhegarty said:


> I am sure all we will get is a load of failed bankers and ff donors.
> 
> What we really need is the top business men in the country like Michael O'Leary.


 
Odds are we'll also get a bunch of developers because "developers know the property business".

How about the following Board of Directors?

Jack "10%" Welch
Rudolph "zero tolerance" Guiliani
Michael O'Leary
Shane Ross
Brendan Burgess
Maggie Thatcher


----------



## jhegarty (3 Nov 2009)

Anyone give me odds on Mr Hobbs ?


----------



## DB74 (3 Nov 2009)

John O'Donoghue if the perks are good!


----------



## GSheehy (3 Nov 2009)

Why do they need 7?

I'd be happy with Elliot Spitzer, Warren Buffet and Des O'Malley


----------



## ninsaga (3 Nov 2009)

How much does it pay - no doubt >100k pa plus benefits pension & bonus. Also if you screw up your job you'll get a massive payoff right! Where do I sign!!!!


----------



## Firefly (3 Nov 2009)

DB74 said:


> John O'Donoghue if the perks are good!


 
+1 .. Jonny Cash is your only man


----------



## bullworth (3 Nov 2009)

We need some people from sensible countries like Germany, someone far removed from the nod and wink circles.


----------



## Sunny (3 Nov 2009)

bullworth said:


> We need some people from sensible countries like Germany, someone far removed from the nod and wink circles.


 
The home of Hypo/Depfa, Sachsen LB, IKB etc etc etc?


----------



## bullworth (3 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> The home of Hypo/Depfa, Sachsen LB, IKB etc etc etc?



Theyre more sensible than us. Plus anyone chosen would be from outside the  old boy network we have here.


----------



## buyingabroad (5 Nov 2009)

I read the paper that day but couldn't see the advert - did ye see it?


----------



## EamonnOB (5 Nov 2009)

I passed the the 6 Higher Diploma in Financial Advice, (QFA) after 7 weeks (low standards in high places)- have a B.Comm. (UCD) and have worked in the Irish & Hong Kong Financial Services Industry. I must be a shoe in for the job? Unless Brendan is going for it?


----------



## allthedoyles (5 Nov 2009)

buyingabroad said:


> I read the paper that day but couldn't see the advert - did ye see it?


 
The ad is on the NAMA website under '' expressions of interests '' here 
http://www.nama.ie/

But remember the Finance Minister has the power to appoint his own henchmen , outside of those that express an interest .


----------



## canicemcavoy (6 Nov 2009)

Well, I predicted there would be a property bubble - and staked money on it - so I guess that makes me eminently unqualified.


----------



## pjmn (7 Nov 2009)

jhegarty said:


> Anyone give me odds on Mr Hobbs ?



Did you mean to post this in the 'joke' thread....


----------

